# Stripes, not quite 1 year old



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

From when my Mom found him: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/286786-yet-another-rescued-kitten.html he was often following me around and often didn't want to be alone.

A recent photo of him trying to catch his tail to clean it: http://i.imgur.com/uJrOPTO.jpg

This morning I found him dead.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How sad. So sorry for the loss of your lovely cat.....1 year old is too young to die. It's possible he had a weak heart. You gave him a wonderful home and am sure he knew he was well loved. :sad2


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness...I am so very sorry to hear this. You must be heartbroken. Prayers are headed your way.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh man. I'm so sorry for your loss. Way too young. His short time on earth was full of love. RIP Stripes.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Another recent picture of Stripes: http://i.imgur.com/i1aLXy2.jpg chilling with Tux


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Koneko_otako,
I'm so sorry:'(
What a horrible shock this would be...
Stripes, was blessed to have had you, and a home to call his own.
He knew Love and Caring.
A very Handsome Boy, who is now Running Free at The Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the sympathy. He was just buried.

When I found him, he was laying on his side with one of his foreleg close to his mouth. It's as if he died mid way through licking his paws. So it would seem he died rather suddenly and with little, if any, pain.

I just wish I could be with him in his final minutes. 

"Den mother" Tux seems to miss him too. She keeps looking in various hiding places he liked to hide to jump on her.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss, Koneko Otaku. 

I cannot imagine the loss you're feeling, but I send you warm hugs to you and petpets to Den mother Tux. I think she will eventually know he's gone, but it may take some time. Hope you find some peace and comfort knowing Stripes went fairly quickly, in little pain, I suspect. He was a very pretty tabby cat.


----------



## KittyWell (Jun 11, 2015)

I am so, so sorry to hear this  Did he have any symptoms or were there any indications that he was sick or suffering? My heart is with you.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:-( so sorry for your loss


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to lose them so young.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  What a shock that must have been. But it seems like it came quickly and suddenly, and that he didn't suffer. Hugs to you.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

He's now happy and healthy and waiting to meet more new RB pals.


----------

